# Heehee So Funny!



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/13)




----------



## TylerD (25/10/13)

Whahaha! STOP IT!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (25/10/13)

well I don't want to be in any kind of dangerous situation with Andy if he is going to hide behind me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (25/10/13)

Hahah, 
Ok... so when the zombie apocalypse strike, do not let him in your team!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (25/10/13)

oh he will definitely not be in my team....he can be in yours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/10/13)

Melinda said:


> oh he will definitely not be in my team....he can be in yours?


By all means. I might need bait, or someone to slow them down while I run. *Evil Grin*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (25/10/13)

haha survival of the fittest right....slowest will get taken first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/13)

problem with that theory is if he's hiding behind you then technically you're the bait


----------



## CraftyZA (25/10/13)

Hahaha, true. Okey, in that case he can go solo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (25/10/13)

He is definitely on his own!! but Crafty you and Stroodlepuff can be on my team, I'm taking the chain saw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/13)

Ill take the crossbow


----------



## CraftyZA (25/10/13)

that sounds like the start of a winning team!!!! I've got a compound bow as well as huge longbow i can bring.
Team ZHR. (Zombie head removers)


----------

